# opendownload.de: Verbraucherschutz mahnt dreimal ab



## sascha (20 November 2008)

Der umstrittenen Seite opendownload.de steht Ärger mit dem Verbraucherschutz ins Haus. Der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (vzb) erwägt jetzt sogar eine Klage gegen die Betreiber der Seite.

opendownload.de: Verbraucherschutz mahnt dreimal ab: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## webwatcher (27 November 2008)

*AW: opendownload.de: Verbraucherschutz mahnt dreimal ab*

Kostenfallen im Internet: Downloadportale wollen abzocken - Wirtschaft - Augsburger Allgemeine


----------

